# Not sure if I should give it one more chance



## Stars88 (May 26, 2018)

This is a bit of a long story so bear with me. My husband and I have been married about 5 years and now have a two year old daughter. He got a degree in the medical field abroad and we moved in with my parents for 3 years until he could find a job in the states. I have supported him throughout his journey, sometimes working and providing for our needs while he studied, setting aside my career and taking jobs I didn't like. Unfortunately, things didn't work out the way we hoped and he got tired of trying in the States so he took a job in Chile. He decided against my wishes to leave about a year and a half ago. He said his priority was providing for us and this job was going to let him do that. I wanted him to wait and try out a few more options before we moved since neither of us have anyone in that country and here we had a lot of support from my family, a car, and I had a job and the baby was only 8 months old. He went against my wishes and moved anyway. He told me to stay and work because we had a lot of debt that we had to pay monthly and he wasn't going to have an income until a few months in. I begged him to stay or to try to find another solution and not to leave me but he was very frustrated with his career situation and said he had friends that would help him succeed over there. So here I am A year and a half later, we have seen each other once, practically obligating him to come for his daughter's birthday in March, he was only able to stay for a week. He has found a stable job now and wants me to move there. I don't know what to do. I have a job here, my family , and most of all I am in peace. Our relationship has deteriorated greatly due to lack of communication and other problems. He doesn't call much and hardly calls the baby and always has an excuse. He says he wants us there but the way everything has happened has left me wondering whether I should go and try it out or simply let it go. I have also asked him to find an apartment in a bigger city which is 40 minutes away from his new job so that I can also finally pursue my career (there is nothing for me to do in the city where he is now) and he refuses to do so because he says he needs to be close to his job and that if I go then we can look into other options. I have my family's support here and everything I need, I do still love him but the disrespect of our relationship and how bad it is now I'm not sure if I have it in me to leave everything behind for him and keep sacrificing myself on top of maybe not being able to work in my field. My daughter is so close to my family and it breaks my heart to separate them. I just need some advice!


----------

